# Ordnance survey maps/detailed maps of Portugal?



## tzanth

Does anyone know if there are any detailed maps of Portugal, like the British Ordnance Survey maps which show contours and geographical features? Ideal for walkers, ramblers, cyclists, nature lovers, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## Aronsky

tzanth said:


> Does anyone know if there are any detailed maps of Portugal, like the British Ordnance Survey maps which show contours and geographical features? Ideal for walkers, ramblers, cyclists, nature lovers, etc.? Thanks!


Yes, I believe you can purchase them, they are known as Military Maps, try FNAC in Lisboa.

However, they are also available free of charge online (for browsing) and are quite detailed. See:

IGeoE-SIG - Instituto Geográfico do Exército

That website covers the whole of Portugal and you will see that they are quite like the OS maps of England.


----------



## Kingfibber

Hi tzanth,

we purchased the Military maps for our surrounding area.
They are good, but not as good as the OS maps.

I use WikiLoc on my iphone or ipad to check out walks in my area.
You will find plenty of walks with photos & tips etc.

regards

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Aronsky

Kingfibber said:


> Hi tzanth,
> 
> we purchased the Military maps for our surrounding area.
> They are good, but not as good as the OS maps.
> 
> I use WikiLoc on my iphone or ipad to check out walks in my area.
> You will find plenty of walks with photos & tips etc.
> 
> regards
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi Kingfibber, thanks for the Wikiloc suggestion. I had never heard of this website but just taken a look and it is an excellent resource!

Best wishes
Anton


----------



## Kingfibber

Glad you found it useful!

I get regular emails telling me when someone has posted a trail
in my area....

The military maps ate worth having, if only so you can look at them offline.

What area are you based in?

I may have some suggestions for your walks?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Aronsky

Kingfibber said:


> Glad you found it useful!
> 
> I get regular emails telling me when someone has posted a trail
> in my area....
> 
> The military maps ate worth having, if only so you can look at them offline.
> 
> What area are you based in?
> 
> I may have some suggestions for your walks?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi there,

I'm based near Arganil and would love to hear about any walks in this region that you could suggest or links to any sites online.

Many thanks
Anton


----------



## christopherdouglas

*Wikiloc-brilliant*



Kingfibber said:


> Hi tzanth,
> 
> we purchased the Military maps for our surrounding area.
> They are good, but not as good as the OS maps.
> 
> I use WikiLoc on my iphone or ipad to check out walks in my area.
> You will find plenty of walks with photos & tips etc.
> 
> regards
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Wow.
I'd not seen this site before either. Just downloaded the App to my phone. Brilliant. Very clear, fast and easy to use.
Thanks for posting it,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Kingfibber

HI guys,

apologies for delay, but I have been in transit from overseas.
Back in UK now but jetlag a killer!

Friend of mine suggested a site called Gaia (app also) he uses it as I use wikiloc.

May be worth a look? I will trial it & let you know!

I am yet to get to Arganil Anton, maybe if you post some trails, I will come & explore!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

